# Abilogo - Verbesserungsvorschläge



## webfreak (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Abilogo für meinen Jahrgang zu erstellen. Ich bin kein guter Designer und hoff ihr könnt ein paar Sachen zu dem Logo sagen, was ich ändern könnte.

Die technischen Sachen am Designen kann ich, nur bin ich net kreativ genug, d.H. ihr könnt auch graphisch anspruchsvolle Vorschläge machen.







Bessere Auflösung 

MfG webfreak


----------



## metty (23. Februar 2005)

Das 2005 ausgeschrieben finde ich sehr gut, ist mal was anderes.
Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle mehr Farbe in die ganze Sache bringen und vielleicht eine andere Schriftart wählen. Diese ist mir dann doch zu kantig und etwas schlecht lesbar.
Und was heisst TG? Ich nehme an das sind die Anfangsbuchstaben deines Gymnasiums, vielleicht würden die restlichen Buchstaben klein unter den großen Buchstaben auch ganz gut aussehen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## webfreak (23. Februar 2005)

Das mit TG halte ich für nicht wichtig, denn das TG (Technisches Gymnasium) ist in meiner kleinen Stadt eine der bekanntesten Schulen.

Das mit der Schrift für 2005 änder ich auf jeden Fall noch.
SW soll bleiben, da es so billiger gedruckt werden kann auf T-Shirts.

Danke trotzdem für deine Gedanken zum Thema!


----------



## sconey (24. Februar 2005)

also ich würde in den Stern "05" schreiben :S ... also würde es wenigstens mal versuchen


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

Ich find die Schrift von Abitur... also... auf jedenfall das B kann man nur sehr schwer lesen....


----------



## chrisbergr (15. März 2005)

Haben diese ganze Anbidingern icht immer nen Motto oder Namen oder was weiß ich wie ich es nennen soll. Ihr wisst schon, sowas wie 'ABImania', 'ABItivitätstheorie', 'abidas' usw...?
Gibt´s sowas bei euch nicht?


----------



## holzoepfael (16. März 2005)

acid muss es denn immer gleich sein? 
Ja die Schrift finde ich ebenfalls eher schlecht lesbar...beim b und beim r bleibe ich hängen...


----------



## chrisbergr (17. März 2005)

Nein, muss bzw. sollte natürlich absolut nicht gleich sein, war ja 1. nur ne Frage und 2. gibt es sicher noch einige Wortspiele, auf die noch kein Mensch zuvor gekommen ist.


----------

